# Shaq is happy to be leaving Miami



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> ESPN -
> The 2007-08 season for the Miami Heat might get a whole lot more shocking as the team heads into the trade deadline.
> 
> NBA front office sources told Marc Stein of ESPN.com on Tuesday night that the Heat are reportedly talking to the Phoenix Suns about a trade involving center Shaquille O'Neal.
> ...


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/50725/20080205/suns_close_to_acquiring_shaq/

Can't say I blame him. He's going from the worse team in the NBA to a Title Contender, he has every right to be happy. Good luck, Diesel!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Whatever, up to him. I was hoping he might throw in something like "I'm glad to have enjoyed the team and he city, but I'm glad to be moving on" but eh. I think he's gona pretty much act like he's on the high ground for a while now, cause he was traded, he doesn't like Riley, he's having a bad season on a bad team, etc..


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

He's happy that he will be going to the playoffs, and not going for the first time in his career.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm happy to ship him out and I don't really blame him

but if we just pause for a second. We got in this mess because of him essentially, he's the one who didnt' show up in the playoffs last year and I'm willing to bet that he's the reason why Toine and Posey's attitude change as well, how are you going to be in shape when your 2nd biggest star and leader is not?


anywhoo..... I won't speak very loud, Kerr might hear me.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Can you really blame him? Crazy how quick things can change though. I still remember the Heat video package with Shaq getting out the limo and also the big parade when he landed there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm sure he'll get along great with D'Antoni. :lol:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> Can you really blame him? Crazy how quick things can change though. I still remember the Heat video package with Shaq getting out the limo and also the big parade when he landed there.


Please tell me thats not who I think it is in your avatar :lol:


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Please tell me thats not who I think it is in your avatar :lol:


Yeah it's the one and only baby! *KWAMEEEEEEEEEEEEE!1*


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I'm sure he feels somewhat betrayed by Riley. Of course, he hasn't helped his cause by being generally unmotivated and out of shape, but it doesn't sound too unlike his clash with Kobe in LA. I don't know the specifics, though.

I just hope he doesn't start being like Ricky Davis when he left Cleveland. He acted as if Cleveland was the worst thing in the world, even calling it a 'black hole' to the media. You should have tried to package him in a deal, too.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

And if he doesn't pass his medical? He's just gone and said he's happy to leave, we can't have people like that on the team.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

It seems as though Shaq asked to traded a while back. basically gave Riley the green light, so Riles did what he does best--pull the trigger.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq has wanted to get traded since atleast mid-december, same with jwill


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hold on, JWill WANTED to be traded, or EXPECTED to be traded and therefore looked forward to it happening?

I do recall you mentioning Shaq wanting out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jace said:


> Hold on, JWill WANTED to be traded, or EXPECTED to be traded and therefore looked forward to it happening?
> 
> I do recall you mentioning Shaq wanting out.


I would say Shaq WANTED out, while JWill EXPECTED to be traded.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah thats what I thought.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Aren't you guys now just as happy to get rid of him as you were to acquire him back in 04? I think Miami just pulled off an amazing deal to get a player of Shawn Marion's caliber for a broken-down, out of shape diesel.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Showtime87 said:


> Aren't you guys now just as happy to get rid of him as you were to acquire him back in 04? I think Miami just pulled off an amazing deal to get a player of Shawn Marion's caliber for a broken-down, out of shape diesel.


I'm still nervous about his physical, but yes, I'm holding back extreme excitement for another HUGE deal pulled off by Riles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll post this here as well.

Shaq passed his physical according to the Arizona REpublic and Ric Bucher. The deal is DONE!

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/suns/articles/0206shaqlatest.html


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well... Since there hasn't been much talk from either side saying this trade rumor is bogus.. I guess that means ESPN might not be sniffing the paint thinner out back. 

I'm shocked that the Suns would want Shaq... But I'm not shocked that Pat actually got a team to take a garbage contract. 

I hope it's true... I hate the Suns. To see them get Shaq would be a thing of beauty.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well... Since there hasn't been much talk from either side saying this trade rumor is bogus.. I guess that means ESPN might not be sniffing the paint thinner out back.
> 
> I'm shocked that the Suns would want Shaq... But I'm not shocked that Pat actually got a team to take a garbage contract.
> 
> I hope it's true... I hate the Suns. To see them get Shaq would be a thing of beauty.


ESPN says its a done deal. Riley will address the media before the game tonight.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Showtime87 said:


> Aren't you guys now just as happy to get rid of him as you were to acquire him back in 04? I think Miami just pulled off an amazing deal to get a player of Shawn Marion's caliber for a broken-down, out of shape diesel.


yes. like i said yesterday...Riley is a basketball god landing Shaq in Miami, and now he's a basketball god getting rid of him. :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wonder how much stuff Shaq will say now about miami, like about Riley, and who knows maybe even Wade...(although i dont think he will, b/c of what happened beteween him penny, kobe..)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I wonder how much stuff Shaq will say now about miami, like about Riley, and who knows maybe even Wade...(although i dont think he will, b/c of what happened beteween him penny, kobe..)


Watch Sportscenter or ESPN news and catch what Steven A Smith says. He pretty much answers all your questions. Its obvious now where he was gettting all his inside information on the Heat from.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I wonder how much stuff Shaq will say now about miami, like about Riley, and who knows maybe even Wade...(although i dont think he will, b/c of what happened beteween him penny, kobe..)


I doubt he will because he really has no room to talk these days. He should be grateful to Dwyane Wade for getting him another ring and to Riley as well for signing him to that fat contract.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Showtime87 said:


> Aren't you guys now just as happy to get rid of him as you were to acquire him back in 04? I think Miami just pulled off an amazing deal to get a player of Shawn Marion's caliber for a broken-down, out of shape diesel.


I absolutely hate to see him go. But at this stage of his career, this was the best move for us and Shaq.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Watch Sportscenter or ESPN news and catch what Steven A Smith says. He pretty much answers all your questions. Its obvious now where he was gettting all his inside information on the Heat from.


you make a great point, you know Steven A. is Shaq's boy..Shaq told him all the inside info..And according to Steven A., he approached Riley once and riley told him to stop it with all the rumors about him and shaq, and Steven A. retorted by saying hey you know its true, and you know i can give out more info, but im not..In other words more went out behind the scenes, but we dont knwo about it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

It's really almost not fair that you guys basically got to lease Shaq for the one or two years when he was still a top player, and then pawn him off for another all-star caliber player when he can't get it done anymore, after squeezing one more championship out of him. I mean, part of the deal was supposed to be that you get a few great years of Shaq but also have to put up with paying him a lot when he's old and broken down!

Why can't our GM do stuff like that?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> It's really almost not fair that you guys basically got to lease Shaq for the one or two years when he was still a top player, and then pawn him off for another all-star caliber player when he can't get it done anymore, after squeezing one more championship out of him. I mean, part of the deal was supposed to be that you get a few great years of Shaq but also have to put up with paying him a lot when he's old and broken down!
> 
> Why can't our GM do stuff like that?


Well, we could make Riley GM of the Cavs for one day and see what goes down.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Well, we could make Riley GM of the Cavs for one day and see what goes down.


He could probably accomplish more than Ferry has in 3 years.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brandname said:


> It's really almost not fair that you guys basically got to lease Shaq for the one or two years when he was still a top player, and then pawn him off for another all-star caliber player when he can't get it done anymore, after squeezing one more championship out of him. I mean, part of the deal was supposed to be that you get a few great years of Shaq but also have to put up with paying him a lot when he's old and broken down!
> 
> Why can't our GM do stuff like that?


Riley for LeBron, straight up.

Trust me - he'll convince someone to take Larry Hughes' contract. You'll forget about LeBron so quickly, and then we'll be stuck with his bloated contract! Do it Ferry! Trade for your successor!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Can we borrow Riley for a day? Come on, Wallace for Brad Miller and Ron Artest, get it done Riley!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Brandname said:


> It's really almost not fair that you guys basically got to lease Shaq for the one or two years when he was still a top player, and then pawn him off for another all-star caliber player when he can't get it done anymore, after squeezing one more championship out of him. I mean, part of the deal was supposed to be that you get a few great years of Shaq but also have to put up with paying him a lot when he's old and broken down!
> 
> Why can't our GM do stuff like that?


He was in Miami for three and a half years. BTW when you say Shaq can't get it done anymore and Marion is all-star caliber... I take that to mean that you think Marion is a far superior player?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG7 Lavigne said:


> Can we borrow Riley for a day? Come on, Wallace for Brad Miller and Ron Artest, get it done Riley!


How about Riley trades some incriminating pictures of the GM of whatever team you want to trade with (Riles is bound to have a stash of them for every GM in the league), and we get Tyrus Thomas. :laugh:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still is weird seeing him in that ugly Suns jersey.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, Shaq in purple and orange is just..


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Shaq not in a Laker or Heat jersey isn't right.

My memory of Shaq will always be Dwyane Wade throwing that halfcourt alley oop to Shaq against the Cavs.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Or Shaq taking it coast to coast against the Pistons in our title run. But just in general I can always picture him dunking.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That is one ugly jersey from close up.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq needs to be in a manlier uniform. black and red always suited him :biggrin: sort of like a Sith lord from Star Wars.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> He was in Miami for three and a half years.


Thanks, I realize that. But he wasn't a top player for three and a half years.



> BTW when you say Shaq can't get it done anymore and Marion is all-star caliber... I take that to mean that you think Marion is a far superior player?


Yes. And the gap is going to get larger as Shaq continues to decline.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Thanks, I realize that. But he wasn't a top player for three and a half years.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And the gap is going to get larger as Shaq continues to decline.


I feel...vindicated or something.

Do you Miami fans agree with me that Marion is a superior player to Shaq this year based on what you've seen from them?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

With us running up and down the court? Definitely. But I still feel that Shaq is capable of being the better player if he's surrounded by great shooters, as he would be in Phoenix.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> With us running up and down the court? Definitely. But I still feel that Shaq is capable of being the better player if he's surrounded by great shooters, as he would be in Phoenix.


If you think he struggled running up and down the court with you guys, I can't imagine how he's going to feel in Phoenix. But who knows, maybe he was dogging it in Miami and he'll surprise me.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

funny how 3 years ago shaq said pat riley is the best coach he's played for, and now...

and when he was playing for phil, i think he also said phil was the best coach he played for, and now...

what's next, d'antoni is the greatest?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The Suns will get a great Shaq this season. He can obviously still produce and he's a great outlet passer. He will be motivated and make good things happen for the Suns.. at least this season.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Brandname said:


> If you think he struggled running up and down the court with you guys, I can't imagine how he's going to feel in Phoenix. But who knows, maybe he was dogging it in Miami and he'll surprise me.


He averaged 32 MPG against Phoenix this season, while being his dominant self. I think he'll surprise a lot of people. His conditioning is very solid. His biggest issue is a lack of lift, both in dunking and in shooting hook shots.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

He is going from the worst team in the league to the #1 or #2 seed in the west. Pretty easy to see why he is happy.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> He is going from the worst team in the league to the #1 or #2 seed in the west. Pretty easy to see why he is happy.


no. If Miami was the top team in the East he'd still be happy leaving for PHX


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Of coarse hes happy the heat were terrible this year.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> no. If Miami was the top team in the East he'd still be happy leaving for PHX


I doubt that. Winning cures a lot of problems.

Either way, I'm sure Heat fans are happy he is gone. His contract was a burden on the franchise.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Idunkonyou said:


> I doubt that. Winning cures a lot of problems.
> 
> Either way, I'm sure Heat fans are happy he is gone. His contract was a burden on the franchise.


his relationship with Riley sucked. the losing only compunded the problem. either way, its a win win for the Heat and Shaq


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> his relationship with Riley sucked. the losing only compunded the problem. either way, its a win win for the Heat and Shaq


It did stlink but i think it wold've been fine if we were winning..Just look at the New York Giants, no one like Cofflin last year and two years ago, now the team says hes better and hes changed, when in reality what actually happens is they're winning, and it stoped all the problems b/c you cannot relaly complain when your winning b/c it only makes yourself look bad..Anyway, i'm happy for Shaq too, and supposidy he's suppose to make his debut tonight?? I'll be sure to keep an eye on that!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why does Shaq feel the need to belittle Wade? Way to ruin 3 relationships with star guards...

_*O'Neal said he hasn't played with a passer as good as Nash since his days with Bryant and, before that in Orlando, Scott Skiles.*
"I can remember playing with Scott Skiles if you were open an inch, that would be there and it would be there perfect every time," O'Neal said. "When you've got a guy that's going to look for you, you run. *A lot of people think I can't run, but my thing was I wasn't going to be running if you're not going to throw it*. I know Nash will throw it."_


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

BG44 said:


> Why does Shaq feel the need to belittle Wade? Way to ruin 3 relationships with star guards...
> 
> _*O'Neal said he hasn't played with a passer as good as Nash since his days with Bryant and, before that in Orlando, Scott Skiles.*
> "I can remember playing with Scott Skiles if you were open an inch, that would be there and it would be there perfect every time," O'Neal said. "When you've got a guy that's going to look for you, you run. *A lot of people think I can't run, but my thing was I wasn't going to be running if you're not going to throw it*. I know Nash will throw it."_


Thats shaq for ya..We all knew it would come out sooner or later man


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Why does Shaq feel the need to belittle Wade? Way to ruin 3 relationships with star guards...
> 
> _*O'Neal said he hasn't played with a passer as good as Nash since his days with Bryant and, before that in Orlando, Scott Skiles.*
> "I can remember playing with Scott Skiles if you were open an inch, that would be there and it would be there perfect every time," O'Neal said. "When you've got a guy that's going to look for you, you run. *A lot of people think I can't run, but my thing was I wasn't going to be running if you're not going to throw it*. I know Nash will throw it."_


Do you have a link? Because I originally read that quote as Shaq saying he's never played with a PG like Nash before.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There arent anymore Corleone sons for Nash to be compared to this time 

Thats just Shaq being Shaq. He's done this at every stop. The numbers have shown, especially this season, thats its not about shot attempts for Shaq, its about staying on the court and out of foul trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's the link guys.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3253804


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> The Lakers' Phil Jackson, O'Neal's former coach, said Shaq's role would be "taking the ball out of bounds and waiting for the other team to get back."
> 
> "He's a jokester, and that's funny, very funny," Shaq said without smiling. "Ha-ha. Very funny."


Lol looks like they're still not getting along, as Jackson just took a shot at Shaq


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Lol looks like they're still not getting along, as Jackson just took a shot at Shaq


:rofl: I was just going to post that. Phil is so hilarious.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Phil, was once Shaq's favorite coach, then was Riley, soon D'antoni will be


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq must be having flashbacks today

106-75 with 7 minutes left? 

CAAAAAAAN YOUUUUUUUUUU DIGGGGGGGG ITTTTTTTTTT?


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

This is a good-ol' fashioned ***-whoopin' right here. So funny how everyone was slobbering all over the Suns after beating Boston. Wilbon and Walton and Scott were all acting like the Suns were about to roll past the West in the pregame and now they're getting hammered at home. Hilarious. 

In three games, they've given up 130 at home to LA without Bynum, held Boston to 77 and surrendered 90 in three quarters today against Detroit. Take a guess which one is going to be the anamoly.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KingOfTheHeatians said:


> This is a good-ol' fashioned ***-whoopin' right here. So funny how everyone was slobbering all over the Suns after beating Boston. Wilbon and Walton and Scott were all acting like the Suns were about to roll past the West in the pregame and now they're getting hammered at home. Hilarious.
> 
> In three games, they've given up 130 at home to LA without Bynum, held Boston to 77 and surrendered 90 in three quarters today against Detroit. Take a guess which one is going to be the anamoly.


Bill Walton said this morning that "Shaq is playing harder on defense and on the glass than he's ever seen him since he first saw him in high school"


Please Bill, pull your pants up and get up off your knees!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I hope shaq doesnt start saying stuff about our team, b/c i'm rooting for him, and hopefully he wont make me take that back..Today he said that this Suns team is hte best teams he's ever played for, please! That lakers team was def better..And today's game might of brought him back to ground. I also wonder soon if D'antoni will be his "favorite coach" again, just like phil jackson was..Liek Riley was..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh, and not to mention he said yesterday that Amare is the best big man in the game today, "period, bar-none" like he said..yeah right, amare is good, but hes not better then Dwight..And Earl


----------

